# Hen Limping



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a two year old hen who went lame a few weeks ago and since then I've been keeping her in a small pen with other hens around her. I don't know what it is. Both legs have equal mobility and resistance. But the right thigh feels atrophied- the other one has some meat on it. She has been walking on her knuckles with the right foot. But when I pick her up she stretches her toes out to normal again. She was vaccinated for Marek's and she's 2 years old. Any ideas or ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I can come up with is a pinched nerve. I've had it happen but it got so bad the foot lost feeling in the one I had.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really. I wonder if it will ever get better? How awful for an otherwise healthy hen. An SS with blue eyes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine seemed to stem from a genetic issue and it was a Silkie. I saw the limping in others from that genetic line and got rid of it.

If it is a nerve it sounds like it's been an issue for a while with the atrophy of the muscle. Jumping from high up would be a cause for sure.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

What about a B2 (riboflavin) deficiency?
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/p..._poultry/vitamin_deficiencies_in_poultry.html


.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would think it would think the muscle atrophy would be bilateral. Right now she's saying just the one leg. And I'm not even certain muscle atrophy is part of the issue with B deficiencies. 

Might be time for an experiment. Treat her with the B and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, Robin, I was going to say I might as well give her some B vitamins. It can't hurt. Thanks, Kathy.

The thigh feels much thinner, like less meat , so I'm guessing it's from not using the leg. She has been limping/hobbling for at least a month, but was getting around fine. But she sat in the words all day, so I put her in a small pen with food and water. I guess I'll give her a few weeks then get her really really drunk. Like dead drunk.


----------

